# How do you keep up your energy?



## RedheadErin (May 30, 2013)

Hey, everybody! 

When I was young, I was in the army AND I got a bachelors degree while on active duty AND I had a boyfriend AND we traveled around Europe on his motorcycle AND I didn't get tired.  My theme song used to be "I'll sleep when I'm dead!"  

Now I am in EMT school and this is KILLING me. I only work part time while I am in school, and I spend most all my time studying. I'm in pretty good shape, I go to the gym, do active things eat right, and my only vice is caffeine.  But I have no energy! I want to go on to paramedic school, and eventually critical care or flight medic, but I don't see how, if I am going to be this TIRED all the time.  I'm 44 but feel 84 some days.

How do you keep up your energy on a day-to-day basis?


----------



## VA Transport EMT (May 30, 2013)

black coffee.
gatorade.
iced coffee from 7-11 (right now it's only $1)
Hi-Chew
salad
stay motivated and positive (your mentality will dictate your body's response)


----------



## maddogmedic (May 31, 2013)

*Might be what you eat.*

I, too, struggled with energy during the day. Not only do I work shifts, but I travel internationally a lot and jet-lag is much like shift work. 

It sounds like you are doing everything right as far as keeping up your exercise. Good on ya! I'm in the same age range and I've recently changed my diet to lose weight but discovered that it had a really nice benefit of equalizing my energy level all day. 

My wife and I read "The Four Hour Body" by Timothy Ferriss and I adapted my eating style to the way he suggest in the book. In short: for 6 days a week no carbohydrates or sugar. From Friday through Wednesday (the weekend is Thursday-Friday in this part of the world) I don't eat: 


White food (if it's white, it's probably full of sugar or simple starches) 
Fruit or fruit juice
Bread
Rice
Pasta 
Anything made from wheat
Grains
Sweets
Potatos & Potato products
Sodas and sugary soft drings (Get rid of that anyway)
Anything deep-fried

It sounds like one of those privation diets that people hate but the key for staying on it is the "eat trash day." On Thursdays, I eat whatever I want. in fact, I make it a point to eat the bad-for-me food. I have Cinnabon for breakfast, pizza for lunch, I'll go through several cans of Pringles (dear lord those are like crack!) and eat M&Ms like I was Pac-man! 

I still eat well. Lots of vegetables and protein. I often replaced rice in dishes with lentils and found it a lot more rich and tasty I also don't have to worry about eating too much fat (as long as it's the good fat) and never feel unsatisfied. If I crave a can of Pringles on a Saturday, it's easier to resist because I tell myself I'm saving that indulgence until Thursday. I strongly suggest reading the book and basing your eating habits on that rather than my abbreviated description here. There are many other tips like always eating a high-protein breakfast within 30 minutes of waking up. That REALLY works. On the days I don't do that, I feel like I'm a step or two out of rhythm. 

I did the diet as a series of small changes and discovered, after 4 months, that I had lost almost 35lbs (That's about 8% of my body weight) and my fat content in my body dropped from 30.1% to 19% (and continues to drop). I continue to eat this way because the biggest benefit is my energy level. 

I get tired at the end of a day, sure but what I don't get is tired after lunch, Tired after I wake up, tired in the middle of the day. It's as if, once I get the "motor" running (with a few cups of coffee) It runs like a well-tuned 360 V-8 AMC engine all day and when it's bedtime: BAM! Asleep. 

Exercise is key and is a really useful tool for regulating sleep. I almost always work out after a night shift. It may not be a full-on crossfit workout or massive weightlifting session. In fact, often the best way to get ready for bed is a 20-30 minute brisk walk. Clears out all the remaining catecholamines in the blood from the shift before and makes it easier to physically relax. I used to work with a guy who was former Airborne and he's get on the treadmill and do a brisk 2km before bed each night. He'd knock out like a light and I've never seen him tired. 

Good luck and good on ya for taking care of yourself. 

_--maddog_


----------



## RedheadErin (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for all that helpful advice.  I am definitely a sweets junkie and it seems like the more I sit around and study, the more I want the sweets.  Other than my baked-goods addiction, I don't usually eat white bread, white flour, white rice, etc.  I have been using a lot of potatoes lately, (baked or roasted, occasionally mashed) because they are cheap and we are broke until I get a real job. But I figure, a vegetable in its natural form is still much healthier than a processed slice of bread.

I like the idea of replacing rice with lentils in many meals. I'm a vegetarian, and I am always looking for inexpensive ways to add protein to meals.

I also raise chickens, and we have a HUUUUUUGE supply of fresh free-range eggs.  I like to make egg sandwiches for breakfast (fast n easy!) but then you get a lot of bread with that.   Do you have any alternate ideas?  I do make scrambles on days I have to work, but that is time-consuming and creates a gooey pan for my husband to clean.


----------



## maddogmedic (May 31, 2013)

Try scrambled eggs with cheese, spinach and lentils for a good healthy meal. Beans are cheap and a GREAT source of protein and fiber. The smaller the bean, the better. that's why lentils are really good for ya but Fava beans can pack on some carbs. 

If you're an egg-sandwich fan, make an omelet instead. I also often will have egg salad but eat it in leaves of lettuce like a little burrito. Gets the carbs out and is still yummy and filling. 

Gotta dump those sweets. It's the sugar that's messing with your energy. Really. That stuff is poison. 

Keep at it! 

_--maddog_


----------



## maddogmedic (May 31, 2013)

Another added benefit: My wife thinks I look pretty fabulous. After 19 years of marriage, it's like we're kids again! Heh heh heh. 

_--maddog_


----------



## RedheadErin (May 31, 2013)

I just searched on that book, "The 4-HOur body."  That guy makes some really crazy claims.  Are you having record-braking muscle gain, fat loss, etc. like he claims?  OR just more energy? 

I know I have to kick the sugar...but McDonald's chocolate chip cookies make life worth living.  I used to belong to a support group for eating disorders, and it turns out addictive behavior with food is one of the hardest things to cope with, simply because you HAVE to eat.  So every meal becomes a potential slippery slope. 

I'm definitely going to stock up on lentils.  Did you know they sprout? I am also a big fan of egg salad, so I will try your lettuce idea.  I also used to have a planned binge day, which worked very well.  LIke you say, you can put off most anything for a while, if you know you can have it later.


----------



## medicgrimm (Jun 2, 2013)

For myself I find taking morning jogs and frequent break throughout the day keep me motivated and and my energy levels up!


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to be a bigger pill than I already am, but much of the above is why I'm not posting here much anymore.

Sorry.


You're 44. You were 21. Rest more, make activity count (save energy for things that matter, prioritize).  Eat reasonably and with more accent on non-fatty, non-sugary foods, not with any fad. Get some exercise. Quit smoking and drinking and whatnot. Address health issues including dental.

Nothing magical. 

Oh, and do all that while keeping your sense of humor.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 3, 2013)

maddogmedic said:


> [*]White food (if it's white, it's probably full of sugar or simple starches)
> 
> 
> _--maddog_



Beta-alanine I believe with a bunch of other stuff.


None of those pre-workouts are good for you.


----------



## maddogmedic (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, I'm not a looney and I, too was pretty skeptical about the claims. I didn't adhere completely and militantly to Tim Ferriss's workout and diet plan but I DID lose a lot of weight and I've kept it off. More importantly, I've made lasting changes to my habits and I'm not feeling like I'm sacrificing anything 

Those McDonald's chocolate chip cookies are fine if you only have them one day a week.

My wife and I both have been incorporating a lot of aspects of the 4hour body program. I'm now gaining good muscle strength and my wife is surpassing me in rock climbing.

All the advice here is good. I'm certainly not in the shape I was when I was 21 but I'm strong, I've got a ton of energy and I feel good about the habits I'm making. 

Best of luck. Everyone's gotta find their own way, for sure. 

_--maddog_


----------



## RedheadErin (Jun 5, 2013)

If that is how you reply to a new member, I gusss its a good thing you don't post much.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2013)

RedheadErin said:


> If that is how you reply to a new member, I gusss its a good thing you don't post much.



He's pretty active actually, and has quite a few good things to say even if he us a grumpy old man.

That was a pretty tame post, if that offended you you're going to have a tough time in this profession... You are older, like mycrofft said, so you're not going to have energy like I do at 23. Hell I'm exhausted after a 12 hour shift. 16s are even worse. 

I'm not big on those commercial programs. People. Have been making and eating their own food for centuries and maintaining pretty darn well....

After that last line this will sound hypocritical but the only diet plan thing I'd ever consider is the new juicing craze. I know people that swear by it and its noticeable being around them how much more energy they have. 

My solution to being tired is redbull or amp or coffee. Works beautifully.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> My solution to being tired is redbull or amp or coffee. Works beautifully.



Quoted for truth, emphasis, or whatever else is needed to make this gospel. I would mainline that :censored::censored::censored::censored: if I could.


----------



## RedheadErin (Jun 5, 2013)

> Not to be a bigger pill than I already am, but much of the above is why I'm not posting here much anymore.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...



If that is how you reply to a new member, I guess its a good thing you don't post much.

As I stated in my original post, I have good habits already.  Contrary to what the above post implies, I am not a fat, lazy, chain-smoking lush. My life consists of 3 things: EMT school and studying, my part-time job driving a carriage horse in downtown Chicago (absolutely necessary) and homeschooling my son. I can't slow down and there is nothing else I can cut out.  

Caffeine no longer does it for me.  I have been an addict for 20 years or more.  I just drank 2 cups of coffee before I sat down to study tonight and still fell asleep several times.  I am desperate for new ideas because the old ones don't work any more. 

I have also been a fitness enthusiast/weekend warrior for a long time, and I have heard of several other "diets" or "eating plans" or whatev's that limit or exclude grain--the rationale varies but it usually has something to do with glycemic load or the level of processing necessary to make most grains edible. I'm not looking for a fad diet, rather I need useful advice that I can keep up for the rest of my working life. 

Maddog, I'm curious--where do you get your carbohydrates from, if not from grains?  As a vegetarian, I have a hard time with most carb-limited/high protein diets, simply because I run out of things to eat.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2013)

RedheadErin said:


> If that is how you reply to a new member, I guess its a good thing you don't post much.
> 
> As I stated in my original post, I have good habits already.  Contrary to what the above post implies, I am not a fat, lazy, chain-smoking lush. My life consists of 3 things: EMT school and studying, my part-time job driving a carriage horse in downtown Chicago (absolutely necessary) and homeschooling my son. I can't slow down and there is nothing else I can cut out.
> 
> ...



If you're running without carbs that's why you're tired. Of need a *well balanced* diet, including carbohydrates. 

No one is trying to be rude to you. Like I said in my first post, that was a relatively tame post. You want to see some mean posts go look in the jump bag or duty belt or boot or the "your out to dinner and someone falls down what do you do" threads. Those are mean. 

You asked for opinions and advice and he offered his insight. Don't bite the hand that feeds you. No one cares if you're new if you're going to be rude to longstanding posters here.  This topic has been covered before, but not a single person has told you to search, we've all offered advice.

With that said if you want to keep complaining about the reason you get, no me is going to want to answer your questions. 

Have you tried 5-hour energy drinks? They're not bad for you and work well, don't make you jittery and definitely provide energy. One of my favorite older, crusty medics that is about your age swears by them. I told him he should become a rep because he's great at selling people on them. 

Power naps make a huge difference. If I get down time and I'm dragging I'll snatch a 10-20 minute nap and be good to go. Any longer than that and you start getting deeper into your sleep cycle and you'll be even worse off when you wake up. Well in my experience at least so n=1.

A good nights sleep is important too and the most often overlooked in EMS, we work long shifts, carry. Lot of stress and often sleep the bare minimum, I'm lucky if I get 6 hours of solid sleep between 12s because, like you pointed out, there are other things in life that require attention outside of work.


----------



## medicrd (Jun 9, 2013)

Going to bed early really works for me!


----------



## Ace 227 (Jun 10, 2013)

Monsters.  Lots of Monsters. When I get tired I just drink another one.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 13, 2013)

Its not terribly difficult....eliminate "simple" carbohydrates, laugh more, sleep more, exercise more, have sex more....equals more energy......


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> laugh more, sleep more, exercise more, have sex more....equals more energy......



I like it.


----------



## Kevinf (Jun 13, 2013)

Just reference this image of my company's recycle bin...


----------



## Milla3P (Jun 13, 2013)

I find that complaining and telling those damn kids to stay out if my yard gets me pretty jazzed up.


----------



## KneecapBTLS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ace 227 said:


> Monsters.  Lots of Monsters. When I get tired I just drink another one.



oof... I see so many guys doing this.  I gotta say I feel so much better having quit that stuff.

More water, less soft drinks, more sleep, less alcohol, more exercise, eating real food (meaning cutting out the fast food.  This also may mean spending time preparing things yourself).  I also try to limit myself to one cup of coffee.  All these things should lead to sustainable energy throughout the day, not those short bursts.

Be smart, though.  If you're falling asleep at the wheel, maybe forget the one coffee rule for the time being.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2013)

Hookers and blow, my friends. 

Lol in all reality lots of water and little snacks ( like apples and peanut butter) and a couple cans of the white Monsters during the shift


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Hookers and blow



This. Just this


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Hookers and blow my friends.
> 
> Lol in all reality lots of water and little snacks ( like apples and peanut butter) and a couple cans of the white Monsters during the shift



It's on like donkey kong! Where do I sign up? 

I'm partial to regular Redbull or green Amps but ill try any of them. Not a rockstar fan personally. Ill have to try the white monster, seen it around never bought it though. What's it taste like?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's on like donkey kong! Where do I sign up?
> 
> I'm partial to regular Redbull or green Amps but ill try any of them. Not a rockstar fan personally. Ill have to try the white monster, seen it around never bought it though. What's it taste like?



Same, can't stand full throttle. Redbull, Monster (Nitrous or the white ones), and Nos (really like the new juice ones they came out with). I'm really gonna have to try JT's methods, though... Cocaine's a hell of a drug


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Same, can't stand full throttle. Redbull, Monster (Nitrous or the white ones), and Nos (really like the new juice ones they came out with). I'm really gonna have to try JT's methods, though... Cocaine's a hell of a drug



How could I forget about Nos!? 

Ever had a Redline? My advice...don't. And if you do only drink half at a time.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> How could I forget about Nos!?
> 
> Ever had a Redline? My advice...don't. And if you do only drink half at a time.



Never had one. My buddy nearly died after drinking one before our 800m race, so I've never had the desire... Lol  Granted, we were only 17, it was a hot day right before a very fast race, and he'd never had an energy drink before... :lol:


----------



## aTOMic (Jul 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Hookers and blow my friends...



Wow, one missing comma sure makes a big difference!   :lol:

(Yes, I actually registered to say that).


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

aTOMic said:


> Wow, one missing comma sure makes a big difference!   :lol:
> 
> (Yes, I actually registered to say that).



:rofl: Definitely worth it :lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2013)

aTOMic said:


> Wow, one missing comma sure makes a big difference!   :lol:
> 
> (Yes, I actually registered to say that).



Lol damn. Heh the joys of typing while I'm half asleep on duty


----------



## Wheel (Jul 8, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Same, can't stand full throttle. Redbull, Monster (Nitrous or the white ones), and Nos (really like the new juice ones they came out with). I'm really gonna have to try JT's methods, though... Cocaine's a hell of a drug



Nos tastes like cough syrup, but it's the only energy drink that's ever given me jitters. The stuff is strong.


----------



## RedheadErin (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey MadDog, 
Just wanted to say thanks for the great advice.  I made 3 simple changes. 1) I quit eating bread of any kind with breakfast and lunch (well occasionally I get caught out and have to get a Subway sandwich for lunch) and have been more careful about grains of any kind. 2) I replaced my breakfast bagel or cereal with high-protein fruit smoothies and fresh-egg omelettes and 3) I replaced my snack chips and crackers with iron-rich dried fruit.  

I know from experience I can't eliminate fruit from my life.  I've done it before and it really messes with me.  It's hard to do anything reduced-carb as a vegetarian; you just run out of stuff to eat.  But I want to say, your advice about limiting grains is spot-on.  Once I get out of school and have more time, I intend to experiment more with non-grain suppers, or lat least move more toward limited amounts whole grains, as opposed to the crap we are eating now. 

Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## Medicine (Jul 25, 2013)

*Reply*

Some floor exercises in the morning and a healthy diet throughout the day helps me energetic.


----------



## aberrant (Jul 27, 2013)

An early morning run, every morning. Not only does it keep me healthy and fit but surprisingly it keeps me energetic. And coffee, lots of coffee.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 27, 2013)

4 shot ice coffee every morning. Should this not happen there will be serious issues in the universe. After that all I drink is water usually, maybe a coke at dinner every five shifts or so.  I try to have a smallish breakfast and lunch so if I need a hospital nature valley bar for a little energy I'm not overeating or putting myself in a food coma. 

And then there's the whole being at a station thing. When I'm tired I nap. Hooray!


----------



## Hunter (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2013)

Hunter said:


>



Ahhhh the perfect solution.


----------



## Norcal24 (Aug 5, 2013)

In terms of work:

Eating well
Rarely eating out (real difficult to do but sometimes I feel like crap afterwards)
Sleeping well/safety naps on 24's/48's
No energy drinks (coffee is okay in my book, in moderation)

I know that last one is a bit of a stretch but I've been working 24's BLS and now onto ALS for almost 2 years now without them. I firmly believe in eating/sleeping well, and the rest will take care of ya. Plus I think I've gotten so used to the scheduling that it's a part of my life now. It can be hard in the beginning but as soon as you get your rhythm and routine down, it'll become more comfortable.


----------



## SwiftTaylor (Aug 10, 2013)

Healthy Diet
Daily Walk
Juice
Exercise


----------



## foreverpsycotic (Aug 10, 2013)

When my schedule allowed for it, I would be in the gym 5 days a week.  I ate right around 2400 calories a day in 6ish meals. I had more energy then and the only caffeen was in my pre workout suppliment.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

This has been going on for a while, but has the OP considered having his testosterone levels checked?

Of course this is if sleeping isn't the root issue.


----------

